# Hanky panky



## Agarina

I'm trying to translate the song "Barbie Girl" by Aqua for a friend, and the only phrase I can't figure out is "hanky panky."  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## fsabroso

Hi Agarina:

You want to translate it into which language ... Latin?


----------



## PacoBajito

It obviously is very hard to translate even because old vocabularies are often moralistic! I'd translate as "habeamus sexus" (let's have sex)


----------



## Agarina

Yes, into Latin.  Sorry if I didn't make that clear.

Thanks for the suggestion, PacoBajito!  But is there anything that doesn't go quite as far as sex?


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *Agarina*,

First of all, welcome to the WordReference fora!  

Horatius writes in one of his odes about "dare ludum amori" (to give amorous play).  I think I have seen the phrase translated into English as "making love" but I wonder if it does not include less intimate actions.


----------



## Fred_C

PacoBajito said:


> It obviously is very hard to translate even because old vocabularies are often moralistic! I'd translate as "habeamus sexus" (let's have sex)


Hi
In latin, the word "sexus" (did you mean sexum ?) means gender, and has very little sexual connotations in the modern meaning.
I suggest that you use "stuprum" instead.


----------



## Agarina

Thanks!  I think that one of those will definitely work.


----------



## PacoBajito

Fred_C said:


> Hi
> In latin, the word "sexus" (did you mean sexum ?) means gender, and has very little sexual connotations in the modern meaning.
> I suggest that you use "stuprum" instead.



You're right...I'm sorry...Even if I wouldn't use stuprum anyway...


----------

